# Failed icsi :( what next? FET or fresh cycle?



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
I live in Ireland and as such only get one funded cycle.  This ended in a bfn at the end of August 
I have two frozen blastocysts.....3bb and 4bb.  They have been frozen using vitrification and as such can't be moved from the clinic they are in.  I don't want to do a fresh cycle of ivf at this clinic.....therefore I'm never able to add to my reserve of frosties there.  My question is......should I give FET a go in the next few months with only 2 frosties (concern here is neither will survive the thaw) or go elsewhere and start a fresh cycle of ivf?
We really appreciate your thoughts
E
X


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi there,

We have 4 frozen embies- 2x4bb and the other two were just good enough for freezing I didn't get the grade. the technique used now has high success rates for thawing.

We were thinking about doing a fresh cycle too but I think you just have to give your snow babies a chance. many have success wih a fet- even more so than a fresh cycle and the stats of it thawing are really on your side. 

Good luck with it xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi sweetpea,
Thanks for replying.  My heart is telling me to give my little snowbabies a chance  x
I read your signature and im so sorry to hear about your experience.  My thoughts are with you and your partner.  This journey is very difficult xx


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

That's what we are doing once we have had further testing done. I've read somewhere that even when they transfer the best and it doesn't work those frosties are the strong ones with all they have to go through. Your gradings are good- they wouldn't freeze them otherwise and why put yourself through a fresh cycle when you needn't have to!

Thanks for you kind words. It is a very difficult journey but I believe we will get there for that special miracle that might be waiting on ice for us! 

All the best xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Very true sweetpea  
When we get our wee miracles we will be the best parents! I'm trying Maya massage with my next cycle.  Some amazing reviews on it.
Lots of love and babydust xxx


----------

